# Grammostola sp. "Concepcion"



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 23, 2014)

I want to share  a couple of photos of my *Grammostola sp. "Concepcion".*


*Grammostola sp. "Concepcion" Female*
_This female I bought late last year, when I purchased her she molted two weeks prior. I purchased her thru *BioQuip*_.







*Grammostola sp. "Concepcion" Spiderling*
_This baby is the only one I have I purchased he/she a week ago along with her mother. Anyone interested in purchasing slings of this beautiful Genus you can purchase thru *BioQuip* ask for former *Krazy8's Chris Young* to help you with your order. _









-J

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kanito107 (Mar 23, 2014)

it loos fluffier than a rosea
like it needs a hug


----------



## korg (Mar 23, 2014)

Really nice spider... thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Yentlequible (Mar 23, 2014)

That's one of the prettiest Grammostola that I've ever seen! Definitely going on my "To-Buy" list.


----------



## awiec (Mar 23, 2014)

I assume the care is similar to other Grammostola? And is the personality more rosea or pulchripes?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 23, 2014)

awiec said:


> I assume the care is similar to other Grammostola? And is the personality more rosea or pulchripes?


 The care is just like any other Grammostola sp. and personality is as gentle as pulchripes! It's been years since I had adult females and I was glad to pick up four females and one baby of this genus/species. I can tell that there is a little bit of a difference of the baby of this species compare to a rosea or porteri babies. What I see difference on my baby sling "Concepcion" it has a darker carapace and some darker parts on the legs. It is not a solid pink on the carapace or legs like the rosea or porteri, at least from what I can remember what they look like as babies. Cute little spiders!


-J

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrystalRose (Mar 24, 2014)

Very very pretty.


----------



## Wildenthusiast (Mar 24, 2014)

Wasn't aware that Kris was still in the business. Glad to see he found a new place to continue his passion. Great guy. Used to do business with him several years back.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 24, 2014)

Wildenthusiast said:


> Wasn't aware that Kris was still in the business. Glad to see he found a new place to continue his passion. Great guy. Used to do business with him several years back.


 I saw him at a Reptile Show in October of last year. I'm sure he has been back at a earlier date though.


-J


----------



## Wildenthusiast (Mar 24, 2014)

jose said:


> I saw him at a Reptile Show in October of last year. I'm sure he has been back at a earlier date though.
> 
> 
> -J


I'm sure you're right. Just got back into the hobby a few months ago, and was sad to see that his site had been closed. Her was my preferred breeder/dealer in the past. Thanks for the update!
Oh, and that is a beautiful Grammastola. If I wasn't so impatient with the slow growers, I would definitely order a few.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 24, 2014)

Wildenthusiast said:


> I'm sure you're right. Just got back into the hobby a few months ago, and was sad to see that his site had been closed. Her was my preferred breeder/dealer in the past. Thanks for the update!
> Oh, and that is a beautiful Grammastola. If I wasn't so impatient with the slow growers, I would definitely order a few.


 Good luck with your new spiders you have or going to decide to get. Yes, I was also bummed when he closed his site down. I talk to him by phone at least a couple of times a week. I have asked him if he would ever open up his site again he said probably not! Though he has thought about it.... It was from Chris that I bought my 6" inch female moderatum from, believe it or not she was 6" inches. That was a big girl! 
Grammostola sp. in general obviously are slow growers but still worth having them specially with the "Concepcion" since it has been years since the last time I have seen them for sale. 



-J


----------



## viper69 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the pics. Were the ones you saw years ago look the same as these new ones? I wonder why they were in and out of the hobby?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 24, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Thanks for the pics. Were the ones you saw years ago look the same as these new ones? I wonder why they were in and out of the hobby?


 I do not know why they were out of the hobby for a while. The first female I picked up late last year was sold to me as Grammostola maule. Once I received her and examined her I noticed that she was the Grammostola sp. "Concepcion". I let Chris know of what he had sold me and he checked the rest of the females he had left and also confirmed that they were also Grammostola sp. "Concepcion". 
The females I bought from Chris are wild caught. With the exception of the spiderling I purchase thru Chris that is captive born. One of the females had a clutch of babies. Now the mother of those babies is with me as well only one offspring.
Maybe this is one of the problems in the past they were probably around but under a different name. This is just a guess. Yes, the ones I had before are the same as this ones!


-J

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sweet thanks !!


----------



## Bergrider (Mar 24, 2014)

I gotta get me one of these lol
Awesome T for sure


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 24, 2014)

In the photo I provided of the "Concepcion" looks very little. From what Chris said they are at 2nd instar and most of them are at 1/2 inch. I find this babies quite large and leggy. It makes me wonder what size they reach.


-J


----------



## Bergrider (Apr 4, 2014)

jose said:


> In the photo I provided of the "Concepcion" looks very little. From what Chris said they are at 2nd instar and most of them are at 1/2 inch. I find this babies quite large and leggy. It makes me wonder what size they reach.
> 
> 
> -J


I wondered this as well. They are pretty active and good eaters to. Mine are always out and about. Interesting little slings IMO


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 21, 2016)

Update:
It has been 2 Years since this CB Grammostola sp. "Concepcion" were born. This babies came from wild caught parents and born in captivity. Hoping for my female to live long enough to mate with one of this babies. Of course if one of them is a male. Will keep you all updated.

*Grammostola sp. "Concepcion"*
_




_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Feb 21, 2016)

They look neat! Might have to get some soon.

-JohnD.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 21, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Update:
> It has been 2 Years since this CB Grammostola sp. "Concepcion" were born. This babies came from wild caught parents and born in captivity. Hoping for my female to live long enough to mate with one of this babies. Of course if one of them is a male. Will keep you all updated.
> 
> *Grammostola sp. "Concepcion"*
> ...


They certainly are pink when young.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 21, 2016)

Do you guys see what Todd (Xenesthis) is doing? See the bottom of this page. Selling Grammostola cala "Concepcion". I would really like to see proof that "Concepcion" is really "cala" as well as the common rosehair as "porteri". Giving a scientific name to some of this species without proper documents is absurd.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 25, 2016)

Received my Grammostola sp. "Concepcion" today 48 total of this species not including a few other genus species. Of the Grammostola sp. "Concepcion" I have lots of females and very limited immature males. Not one mature male and all came with no missing legs with the exception of one female with one missing spinnerets. Please no pm at this time if wanting to purchase any of them. I'm just posting a couple of photos of these wild caught beauties from Chile for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 25, 2016)

I've got 2 MM, one of which is making a sperm web eve as I write. Had them both now two days.


----------



## sdsnybny (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice T's Jose. What distinguishes these from rcf  G rosea?


----------



## TarantulasWorld (Feb 25, 2016)

I have been searching everywhere for a male sp concepcion. I have 2 very beautiful girls that need some lovin


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Males not so easy to come by. They're very attractive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 25, 2016)

I finally now have immature males. I've never even seen one until now and can't wait to see a mature male as well. And as always none are going anywhere until each one has molted once with me. I already have friends of mine and customers wanting some of this species. I had to tell them not the time yet for me to sell any of them.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 25, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Nice T's Jose. What distinguishes these from rcf  G rosea?


 Main feature is the backside of the metatarsus has a disc display. You can see it from the front side as well.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 25, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> I've got 2 MM, one of which is making a sperm web eve as I write. Had them both now two days.


 Post photo I've never seen a mature male.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 25, 2016)

A handsome boy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 25, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> A handsome boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how many girls do you have for your boys?


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Seven. 

Email me.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 26, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> A handsome boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a typical coloration pattern for a male of this locality?


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes, from in and around the coastal city of Concepcion.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 13, 2016)

Mature males of this species are always on the go my heck the male couldn't stay still for photo shoot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 13, 2016)

These are really striking. Certainly seems bright in color than RCFs.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 13, 2016)

viper69 said:


> These are really striking. Certainly seems bright in color than RCFs.


It is a very beautiful species somewhat smaller and not as stocky as porteri.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 13, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> It is a very beautiful species somewhat smaller and not as stocky as porteri.



These pics from you both may make me look to get one. The question is, how does one know for sure they have Concepcion?

I'm not Rose Hair expert at all, and sometimes they all look the same to me, including my 4" RCF at times, well not like this locality.


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 13, 2016)

viper69 said:


> These pics from you both may make me look to get one. The question is, how does one know for sure they have Concepcion?
> 
> I'm not Rose Hair expert at all, and sometimes they all look the same to me, including my 4" RCF at times, well not like this locality.


Here's a good thread I made when I wasn't sure: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/g-rosea-rcf-vs-g-conception.279152/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 13, 2016)

viper69 said:


> These pics from you both may make me look to get one. The question is, how does one know for sure they have Concepcion?
> 
> I'm not Rose Hair expert at all, and sometimes they all look the same to me, including my 4" RCF at times, well not like this locality.


 Mi amigo, that's very simple Grammostola sp. "Concepcion" has the bulging disc on the metatarsus and Grammostola rosea does not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 13, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Mi amigo, that's very simple Grammostola sp. "Concepcion" has the bulging disc on the metatarsus and Grammostola rosea does not.



Is that true for both genders? And evident at what size too? Wasn't sure if this feature developed over time or not.

They certainly are pretty, that's for sure. How's their disposition generally, variable like a Rosea I take it?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 13, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Is that true for both genders? And evident at what size too? Wasn't sure if this feature developed over time or not.
> 
> They certainly are pretty, that's for sure. How's their disposition generally, variable like a Rosea I take it?


 Yes both gender immature male/mature male and female will develop the bulging disc.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Mi amigo, that's very simple Grammostola sp. "Concepcion" has the bulging disc on the metatarsus and Grammostola rosea does not.


As does G. Maule, which is fluffier and, more discerning to our eye, has a noticeably dark caput, which is absent in Maule.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Both of these are gentle. In my estimation, they are apt to wander more on your hand than porteri. G. North is also more toe-tappy than porteri and easily identified by a more or less solids gold/brass color. Actually my favorite, even if I'm not sure why.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 13, 2016)

I have 43 females and one mature male he is one lucky handsome male.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 13, 2016)

Here's the male eating took this photo with a flash.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tatarita (Mar 23, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Mi amigo, that's very simple Grammostola sp. "Concepcion" has the bulging disc on the metatarsus and Grammostola rosea does not.


That's what I read about the bulging disc and I went looked at mine and sure enough she has them.  Beautiful pic!  Looks like my girl


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 23, 2016)

FYI- enlarged scopulae also present in G. 'Maule'. Also beautiful but with a dark caput like B. emilia. Also, fuzzier white legs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm posting a photo of my Grammostola sp. "Concepcion" of its progress from when it was a baby in 2014. It's only 1" inch now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 7, 2016)

This little guys are getting bigger it's a shame that no one cares much for them. Oh well!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## Thistles (Nov 7, 2016)

I like my little girl. She's a busy little beastie, for a Grammostola. I think they're just uncommon and too similar to species that are easier to get your paws on for them to ignite much interest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 7, 2016)

And there's people that hate genus _Grammostola_. Mah :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 7, 2016)

I am getting some Grammys on Thursday. An adult female of species included

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Nov 7, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> This little guys are getting bigger it's a shame that no one cares much for them. Oh well!


Nice looking indeed, if I was going to get another Rose Hair, this locality would make me do it. Appreciate the updated pics.


----------



## Crone Returns (Nov 8, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> This little guys are getting bigger it's a shame that no one cares much for them. Oh well!


Very cute, especially the one with its butt in the air lol.


----------



## gypsy cola (Nov 8, 2016)

for sale?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 8, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> for sale?


 I truly appreciate anyone who values my beautiful tarantulas, and is interested in purchasing. However, far to many times am I contacted by individuals who say they are interested, but are not. I take time out of my schedule to send pictures, text, call, discuss pricing, shipping, and answer care tips as well and many times I never hear back. If you are truly interested in purchasing then by all means let's discuss privately and move foward of you owning a beautiful tarantula.

If it is just another discussion like you previously asked me about stating you were interested in the purchase of the  Homoeomma sp. "Blue", but never purchased anything and quit discussion then I do not wish to waste my time. Specially when you live near me in the same county.

I'm a single father with three children one with Autism, my tarantulas, two jobs and my chocolate lab that I attend to. As you can see my life is very busy. I post beautiful photos on public forums my time is valuable. So don't waste my time, make it worth my time. I've earn it!

If you don't like my post than vote for Hillary Clinton.

Sincerely,
Jose Berrios

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## sTop (Nov 9, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Received my Grammostola sp. "Concepcion" today 48 total of this species not including a few other genus species. Of the Grammostola sp. "Concepcion" I have lots of females and very limited immature males. Not one mature male and all came with no missing legs with the exception of one female with one missing spinnerets. Please no pm at this time if wanting to purchase any of them. I'm just posting a couple of photos of these wild caught beauties from Chile for now.


hoping to have this soooon....really really soon!!!

thank for the photo it's inspired me....


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 5, 2017)

Ahh another beauty of the Grammostola species. One of my girls finally molted and my only mature male has been waiting patiently for my girls to molt. Will be pairing soon. I might as well post a photo of the mature male on this thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Feb 6, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> View attachment 230925
> View attachment 230926
> View attachment 230927
> View attachment 230928
> ...


They're lookers alright.


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 16, 2017)

Tarantula Canada finally has this species in and I have reserved one. Only one, because I have a feeling that either sex will outlive me at this point. 
I am anticipating that their growth rate is the same as a Grammostola porteri. Am I correct?


----------

